# My 1958 Plymouth Fury



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I know this is actually in the wrong catagory. Since this is a Diecast. But since there seems to be so many Mopar fans here. I thought some might enjoy seeing the latest addition to my collection. It's a 1/18 scale 1958 Plymouth Fury from the movie Christine. With tinted windows and working headlights


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICE (I don't care if its die cast!) NICE head lites that work man!

Any close up of the engine? I'd like to see what they used for the motor for the year of the car!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Beautiful! Love the working headlights, was thinking of doing something similar with my current build...


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

-Hemi- said:


> NICE (I don't care if its die cast!) NICE head lites that work man!
> 
> Any close up of the engine? I'd like to see what they used for the motor for the year of the car!


Hemi, I really couldn't get any good clear close up pics of the engine with my camera. But I do know what engine they put in this model. Most of this is probably no new news to a mopar guy like you.
In 1957 & 1958 the "standard" engine for these cars was a 318 cu inch V-8. Which put out 290 hp. 
But the "optional" engine available only in 1958 was a 350 cu inch V-8 with two four barrel carburetors. Which put out 305 hp. It was called the "Golden Commando". Only 5,300 of these engines were made in 1958. And only 41 still exist.

The 350 Golden Commando is the engine they put in this model. Just as it was in the movie Christine. But unlike the model or the movie. The Golden Commando engine did not come with chromed valve covers and breathers. In fact, the engine and breathers were painted gold. So they were faithful to the movie and the factory with this model.
The valve covers and breathers are chromed. But the engine is painted gold.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

DCH10664 said:


> Hemi, I really couldn't get any good clear close up pics of the engine with my camera. But I do know what engine they put in this model. Most of this is probably no new news to a mopar guy like you.
> In 1957 & 1958 the "standard" engine for these cars was a 318 cu inch V-8. Which put out 290 hp.
> But the "optional" engine available only in 1958 was a 350 cu inch V-8 with two four barrel carburetors. Which put out 305 hp. It was called the "Golden Commando". Only 5,300 of these engines were made in 1958. And only 41 still exist.
> 
> ...


Thats exactly WHY I asked! I knew of this wanted to see if they went to the extent of the 350, B block Mopar, which believe it or not, the Mopar 350, was in fact a BIG BLOCK, was the precursor to the RB class engines starting with the 383 and ending with the 440.....The intake and the dual air cleaners, I'd almost KILL to get me hands on a set long enough to make a mold of it LOL


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

-Hemi- said:


> Thats exactly WHY I asked! I knew of this wanted to see if they went to the extent of the 350, B block Mopar, which believe it or not, the Mopar 350, was in fact a BIG BLOCK, was the precursor to the RB class engines starting with the 383 and ending with the 440.....The intake and the dual air cleaners, I'd almost KILL to get me hands on a set long enough to make a mold of it LOL


I figured a Mopar Nut (I mean that in the nicest way :tongue: ) like you would know these things. But it's funny you would bring up the 350 being a big block. Cause I've had several guys argue that Mopar never made a 350. And some that knew they made the 350 would argue it wasn't a big block.

The engine was quite rare. Since it was only offered that one year. And if my memory isn't slipping. The next year (1959) they offered a bored out 361 cu inch engine. Which was also called a Golden Commando.

As for making molds,...I know they made a regular model of Christine. So I'm wondering if they were as accurate with engine of the model. And if you could use the models engine to make your molds ???


----------

